# How much water per day should he be drinking?



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm just curious about how much water Buddy should be drinking per day. I've finally got a vet appointment for Friday. He is doing much better but I still want him checked out.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

We leave the water bowl out all day and replenish it when it needs to be filled.


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

I normally do too, but I am just curious about how much is normal for one of these little guys to drink per day. I want to make sure he is drinking enough.


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

I often wonder about this too because I'm not sure if he's drinking enough. But I do the same thing, leave out the bowl, replenish when needed and give fresh water often. I just make sure he has access to water at all times, with the exception of bed time... Only because I never thought of bringing a water bowl in our room. He seems to be a god sleeper anyway and sleeps through the night so I guess he doesn't need it. But during the day, I actually have two bowls out, one where he has his meals and one where he stays when I leave for work. When he's out and about he drinks off both bowls so I just make it available for him. I think if he doesn't have signs of dehydration, you should be fine.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

When you have Buddy's vet visit, I would ask the doctor how much seems right for Buddy. Honestly, I don't know.

We always have water available for Snowball. We change his water, and clean his water bowls ... after breakfast, lunch, and after dinner. And, sometimes in between if I see food particles, etc. in his bowl.

Especially with the temperatures being below freezing ... Felix and I find ourselves drinking more water ... and, I think Snowball does, too.

We have water bowls in the kitchen and upstairs in our bedroom. We use the little kitty bowls for his water upstairs.

It's great to hear you have a vet appointment for Buddy on Friday. He will probably pass his physical with flying colors ... but, of course, it is best to make sure he is okay.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I leave a water bowl out, and it's not very big. I refill it about once a day, so I'd say Steve drinks maybe 1 cup of water a day? If I had to guess. I'm not concerned he's not drinking enough, but now you've got me curious as to how much he actually drinks, LOL!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

I also give her watermelon during really warm days....my vet said it was a good way to get extra water into her and she loves it.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I have 1 bowl that my 2 share and we fill it once a day. I would guess its probably a 2 cup bowl, so I also would say they probably drink 1 to 1 1/2 cup a day. I think Izzy drinks more, but only because she also exercises more. She drinks right after her zoomies and playing with dad. Jojo doesn't really play. He will fetch a toy, but not bring it back, LOL.


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Mine drinks what I presume to be very little. I would guess maybe a half cup a day? I change it two or three times a day and there is an almost imperceptible change in the amount in the bowl.

I leave the bowl out all day and also have one in my bedroom in case she wants to take a drink during the night (but she never drinks out of it until early in the morning). 

I always soak her Stella and Chewy's dehydrated patties until saturated to try to help with water intake. And in the morning I give her a half of a small can of Castor and Pollux organic dog food, so she gets moisture from that too.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

On the average, a healthy dog drinks about 1/2 to 1 ounce of water per pound of body weight per day. So for the avarage 4 - 7 lb maltese that would be 2 - 7 ounces of water per day. Less than one cup. But bear in mind that the food you feed plays a roll in water consumption. Dogs that eat only dry food will need a little more water than those that eat canned. Wet food can provide up tp 40% of the water needed in a day. Also, avoiding ingredients that can artificially increase your dog's thirst such as sodium is important. Most food is pretty low in sodium, but some treats contain more. Also, keep in mind that if your dog is under-drinking or over-drinking, it could be a sign of an underlying illness. Under-drinking can indicate leptospirosis, or pancreatitis. Over-drinking can signify a bladder infection, another type of infection, or diabetes. If you think the water drinking is off, have the vet check to be safe.


----------

